# Radio 1 East, West ?



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Mention on Sirius 97 today that Radio One will be on different channels depending on time zones. This way people in California that want to listen to the breakfast show will get it at their breakfast time.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

How about someone let us know when this is gonna launch! Then we can talk about the times


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

julesism said:


> How about someone let us know when this is gonna launch! Then we can talk about the times


Yes, I agree. I tuned in yesterday and thought it had started, a Jimmy Buffet song was playing (odd for Radio 1) but the channel on my Sirius radio said channel 97. I played around a little and got things working, I was actually hearing channel 98 despite the display saying 97.

Bring on radio 1


----------



## aguilazul206 (Sep 5, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> Mention on Sirius 97 today that Radio One will be on different channels depending on time zones. This way people in California that want to listen to the breakfast show will get it at their breakfast time.


As far as I have heard, it will be delayed for Central Time. With limited bandwidth, I can't see Sirius giving up two chanels for BBC1. I will be the first to say thoght that hope I am wrong.

-Sebastián


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I've heard it's going to launch this coming Tue at 9am!  It's Tue per Sirius' site, check the link below! I've also been told that shows will be delayed for Central Time zone (-6hrs GMT) as well. So for example, the Brits get Pete Tong Fridays @ 6pm, CT will get Tongy @ 6pm as well!

http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/Page&c=FlexContent&cid=1119299223327


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I just hope DISH doesn't drag its feet on this. I want them to add R1 as soon as Sirius does!


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

jegrant said:


> I just hope DISH doesn't drag its feet on this. I want them to add R1 as soon as Sirius does!


I'm guessing that Dish will not relay this station


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

email [email protected] like i did and ask!


----------

